# An IDS for windows??



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

I've downloaded AirSnare but that isnt compatible with my 802.11b card. I want something like SNORT (but thats for linux...) does anyone here know of any good IDS that works for windows XP??  

Thanks for reading, 


C0B01


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

Strata Guard is a free IDS/IPS program for Windows.
http://www.stillsecure.org/


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you very much SpySentinel !! 

Cheers mate!!


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

after reading the site more.. it says it "A dedicated computer is required for Strata Guard Free." :sad: 


can i not run this on my own box then?


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

no worries... i found a win32 version on the SNORT website.. not very easily found though!

http://www.snort.org/dl/binaries/win32/


----------

